#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 狼群集會岩 >  > [新聞] 河西走廊又現野狼 襲擊家畜 在部分地方成隱患

## wingwolf

來源： http://www.gs.chinanews.com.cn/news/...23/72560.shtml

　　甘肅新聞網蘭州6月23日電 據西部商報報道：河西走廊這段古絲綢之路上，一度銷聲匿迹的野狼，如今又重新進入人們的視野，野狼襲擊羊群、牦牛等家畜，在一些地方成爲隱患。酒泉玉門警方已經采取相應措施，保護人民群衆的生命財産安全，防止此類事件的繼續發生。 

　　2010年6月13日下午3時許，酒泉玉門市柳河鄉官莊子村村民韓某頂著烈日在草灘上轉悠，身邊是他圈養的羊群。突然，正在吃草的羊群好像覺察到了什麽，開始亂跑起來，韓某在納悶中發現，有兩只野狼向羊群沖了過來，開始襲擊羊群。韓某在驚怕中一邊大喊，一邊揮舞著手中的放羊鞭子。雖然野狼被韓某趕走了，但兩只羊還是被凶狠的野狼咬死。

　　當日晚上6時許，驚恐的韓某向玉門市公安局柳河派出所報案。接到報警後，柳河派出所值班民警立即前往現場查看，並向當事人韓某詳細了解了事件的經過。隨後，柳河派出所民警將情況向玉門市公安局彙報，根據玉門市公安局掌握的情況，今年6月以來，玉門市老市區、赤金鎮均發現有狼出沒，此前最多時發現4只狼在老市區活動，但沒有發生襲擊人、畜的情況。去年2月以來，據群衆反映，玉門市幾乎半數地方有狼出沒，一些村民在田間勞作和放牧時，看見過狼或被狼跟蹤過，還有一些羊被狼咬死。去年7月份的一天早晨，玉門市黃閘灣鄉梁子溝村村民韓斌去地裏澆水，突然發現三只狼，兩黃一黑，距離他也就10多米，當時真是嚇了韓斌一跳。不過三只狼一見到人後，就順著水渠跑了。與狼近距離接觸的韓斌當時嚇得走不動路了。

　　事件發生後，玉門市政府黨組成員、公安局黨委書記、局長楊建斌高度重視，要求治安部門立即與玉門市林業局野生動物管理部門等有關部門取得聯係，積極采取有效措施，全力確保人民群衆的生命財産安全，防止此類事件的繼續發生。(記者 徐俊勇)

===============================================

最近大概是生態環境真的變好了
好多已經很久沒有人見過地方都有狼重新出沒呢~~~

不過像這事兒
希望村民和政府能夠協調好
永遠別再做從前那樣“無限制清除隱患”的事情來了~~

----------

